# Arrows flying weird...



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I noticed my arrows tend to swirl clock wise in a circle in the air. Not sure whats going on. Im sighted in and everything. I have a 52# 26" draw. I shoot an older fred bear badge


=BASS


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

What arrow spine do you have?


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

400grain


=BASS


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Having a similar issue with older fred bear code.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

Make sure all the cables measure up the same . Examine the limbs they may be cracked and look for wear in all the rotating parts. Seems like a worn part somewhere. or cracked limb. Just be careful dude.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Most tuening problems come from 1 of 3 things, 1st is fletching clearance, if the fletches are showing marks from hitting the arrow rest then adjustments are in order. 2nd is cam timing, cables and strings stretch and therefor de-tune the bow if it just does not feel the same anymore have it checked. 3rd is arrow spine, too weak or too stiff can cause erattic flight. 
Archery is a game of trial and error dont be afraid to adjust it your self and see what happens if nothing else you can always adjust it back if what you do does not work!
Have fun

BD


----------

